# What are your favorite Costco items/deals?



## 4meandthem (May 11, 2012)

What are your regulars?

I love the Bel Giossa Parmesan at 4.59 a lb

I think their multi-grain bread is the best around and they have a twin bag of sourdough (Namebrand) for the price of one that is really good.

Big bag of organic quinoa for 10 bucks can't be beat.

Butter and cheese beats the supermarket for price. I have tried a bunch of their premium cheeses and have never been disappointed either.I bought some Point Reyes Blue today and my 3 year loved it.Love that kid!

Tried the sausage and meat lasagne tonight and was pleasantly surprised for a pre-made product.The ravioli they carry in the black bag is good too.

When they have fresh Halibut it is great but last time they wanted you to buy the whole fish and it was more than I wanted to spend.

The big box of Ghiradelli brownies mix is the best mix I have had. They aslo have a bag of cashew clusters with pumpkin seeds and some other stuff that is pretty good.

I don't shop much meat or produce there. 

What do you like?


----------



## bakechef (May 11, 2012)

I really need to check out Costco some day.  Trouble is Costco is a good 15 minute drive and I can be at BJ's in 5 minutes flat (it's in my neighborhood).  I just have no other reason to go to the section of town where Costco is.


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2012)

as far as food goes, the goat cheese logs are a great deal. also, the locatelli cheese is a good price for a wedge.

i often buy the packages of 4 pork tenderloins, premio sausage, and 2 packs of roasting chickens.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 11, 2012)

check this out:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...ighlight=Heigh+ho+heigh+ho+it's+off+to+costco

Our nearest is 3.5 hours away, but we are supposed to get one in July that's only 45 minutes away!


----------



## roadfix (May 11, 2012)

50lb sack of Elephant brand jasmine rice.
Assorted herbs and spices.
Skirt steaks.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2012)

We buy lots there.  

Pork tenderloins
ground beef (no pink slime) 
steaks and roasts
Phillips Maryland style crab cakes
Premio Italian sausages
Bacon
TP
Bounty Paper Towels
Some filled pastas when they have the ones I like
Raw chicken wing sections
Coffee 
sugar
salt
Tylenol substitute
Allegra substitute
Enteric aspirin
reading glasses
Printer ink carts
Books
Turbo Tax
and more...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2012)

Andy's list and more, more...

Canned goods
Nutritional Supplements Prescribed by MD
Produce
Cheese
We shop the whole store.


----------



## Siegal (May 11, 2012)

Definatly the Roasted chicken!

Also bought the 50 lb bag of jasmine rice for literally the price of 2 lbs in my old NY supermarket

The boneless skinless chicken thighs come in like a pack of 6 and one package is perfect for us     per meal 

I also must have saved several hundred dollars in diapers and wipes by now by buying a case.


----------



## roadfix (May 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Turbo Tax
> and more...



We buy many non-food items as well.  Lots of paper products, especially bathroom tissue both for home and business, and lots of paper plates.

I usually wait at least til September to purchase my Turbo Tax and get them from Amazon as they become hugely discounted near the end of year's tax filing season.  This is, of course, only advantages to those who file extensions past the April 15 deadline.  I use their Home & Business software and have always gotten them for under $20 through Amazon.


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2012)

and just how much do you claim the turobo tax software cost you when taking a deduction for tax preparation costs when adjusting your gross income? 

hmmm... hmmmm?


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2012)

buckytom said:


> and just how much do you claim the turobo tax software cost you when taking a deduction for tax preparation costs when adjusting your gross income?
> 
> hmmm... hmmmm?



I have receipts.  Honest, I do.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 11, 2012)

I guess I forgot the diapers,wipes and formula! Thank god we are not doing the formula anymore! That stuff will eat furniture finsh like nothing else not to mention the cost!

I buy my ink cartridges online. They never have the exact one I need.

How much is the Jasmine rice? Sounds like a steal. I love Jasmine rice!

I saw some blueberry coated goat cheese today that looked good.I will try it next time. I can't tell you how many times I bought cheeses at the super only to find them amonniated when I opend them. That hasn't happened yet at Costco.

We also get all our paper goods there too.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 11, 2012)

Dang it to heck!  You are upping my Costco envy, 4me!  July!  We too shall reap the bounties of Costco!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2012)

A carton of canned tomatoes will last us 6 months.  I also get the 28-pack of V8 12 oz cans, that lasts us about two months.  Shrek likes Perrier water, it's cheapest by the case at Costco.  I try to stay away from the bakery, 1. the two of us can't eat that much and 2. we shouldn't be eating it to begin with.

Most meat packages are too big, every once in a while I'll get a side of salmon for myself.  I portion it, cook it and freeze in individual servings for work.

Paper products, Brita Filters.  The Costco in Spokane had cases of toasted seaweed snacks and my boss picked one up for me.  

I love Costco.  I can spend all day in there...but only if I am by myself.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 11, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Dang it to heck! You are upping my Costco envy, 4me! July! We too shall receive the bounties of Costco!


 
It has a place in my shopping cart but I don't buy alot of things there.
Meat and produce I do better shopping the supers and i think the quality is better for the produce. The meat is a little better at costco but I would be paying full retail all the time for it.

They do awesome deals on TV's and appliances and tons of other things though. Cameras,vacuums,Tools,pots and pans etc.

Did I mention the dried baby coconut!!!!! Oh Yeah!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 11, 2012)

It's painful to read this thread.  I so want a Costco!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 12, 2012)

We have a BJ's account, but it's pretty much the same. Among some other things, I like to get roasted red peppers, pine nuts and capers. We eat them all the time and they cost a fortune for small jars in regular grocery stores.

When meats are on sale in our grocery stores, they're usually less than the price of BJ's, though. We don't have the space to store lots of paper goods, but we do like to get electronics there.


----------



## bakechef (May 12, 2012)

I love that I can get 1 liter bottles of decent extra virgin olive oil for a great price at BJ's usually around $7-8 per bottle.  I am using a really nice single origin Spanish olive oil right now, in the past I've gotten Sicilian olive oil for that low price.

They sell through olive oil pretty fast so I know it hasn't been sitting there forever.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 12, 2012)

We're hard-core long-time Costco regulars - like from back in the days when it was called "Price Club". Have yet to purchase anything from their own "Kirkland" brand line that hasn't been excellent.

Items we buy regularly & from nowhere else:

Kirkland Brand toilet paper
Kirkland Brand paper towels
Scoopaway cat litter
Kirkland Brand marinated artichoke hearts - gallon jar
Filippo Berio Extra-Virgin Olive Oil by the gallon
Various nuts, some Kirkland brand - pistachios, cashews, mixed nuts
Kirkland Brand various dried fruit & "trail" mixes
Large bags of dried Shitake mushrooms
Contact lenses


Items we buy frequently or when we have a taste for them:

Kirkland Brand Marinara Sauce - 3 quart-size jars to a package
Castella Brand "Greek Meze" - a quart of pitted green & Kalamata olives with pepperoncini peppers & feta cheese in a nicely-seasoned oil marinade
Various fresh cheeses
Various fresh pastas
Gold's Brand cocktail sauce - quart jar
Various frozen ravioli (there's a brand filled with spinach & parmesan that's fabulous!)
Various frozen potsticker dumplings
Various frozen snack/appetizer-type items - nice to have on hand, & all have been good
Fresh "take-home-&-bake" pizzas
Fresh whole rotisserie chickens - their own rotisserie chickens are the best of any I've tried from local markets. Crisp-skinned, moist/juicy, & flavorful.
5-pound sacks of multicolored (blue,yellow,red) tiny baby new potatoes at nearly the same price I pay for a 1-pound bag at the supermarket
Avocados
Various fresh fruit

Once in awhile purchases:

Books
DVDs
CDs
Jeans & other casual clothing
Small appliances (rice cooker, Keurig coffeemaker, pasta machine, indoor rotisserie, etc., etc. Our Panasonic microwave came from "Price Club" back in 1994 & is still going strong!)
House & garden plants
Fresh flowers (long-stem roses are always available in a number of colors - not just "red" - & normally last at least a week & a half!!)
Wine

Oh, & we also got our gorgeous huge-screen tv there at a steal of a price. In fact, I'd have to say that probably 99% of the electrical/audio/video equipment in our home came from Costco.

Since they're always adding new items, we're always finding new favorites, so it's hard to remember everything, but I'm guessing you can tell that we're big fans.


----------



## roadfix (May 12, 2012)

They also regularly put on sale many items through their mailers.  You can get huge discounts on big ticket items.  We recently purchases an outdoor playset for the grandkids which was $300 off reg low price, and that included free delivery right into the back yard.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 12, 2012)

Yes - that's how we got our huge-screen tv.  And for about $700+ less than it was being sold anywhere else.


----------



## CraigC (May 12, 2012)

Our main staples are:
San Pellegrino water
Parm
Olive oil
Black Pepper corns
Lemons (for limoncello)
San Marzano tomatoes

once in a while we will get other items if the price is better than the grocery, Penn Dutch or other stores:
Meat 
Seafood
books
electronics
wine

I get a chuckle at what I'm sure is impulse buying and the "lunch on their dime" folks, eating all the samples.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 12, 2012)

Oh yes - I also buy large containers of frequently-used spices there - Kirkland Brand Telicherry Black Peppercorns, McCormick Monterey Chicken Grilling Mix, McCormick ground cumin, coriander, white sesame seeds, etc., etc., - anything I use a lot of.


----------



## Kayelle (May 12, 2012)

It's worth a trip to Costco just for their fabulous lamb chops.  They are out of this world good and look like little Porterhouse Steaks.


----------



## roadfix (May 12, 2012)

Yes, super deals can found frequently in big screen tv's.  But sometimes it's difficult to do a direct model to model comparison against other retailers because model numbers assigned to Costco differ slightly.  Some or many models sold through Costco are unique, or slightly different, feature-wise.    Regardless, you'll always get a good deal.
Plus, depending on membership level, the annual dividend check you receive from them more than pay itself in membership dues.  Good deal all around.
I love their return/refund policy as well.

Oh, and although U.S. owned it it weren't for China there will be no Costco.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 12, 2012)

*MEAT!!!*

I can't walk out of Costco without dropping a couple hundred bucks on things ranging from underwear to salad greens. However, I do make these shopping trips with one thing in mind, and that is to buy meat that I can cut and process at home so that I am stocked for several months. 

Saves a LOT of money when comparing the price of individual grocery store cuts, AND after being in the restaurant business for 25 years, Costco certainly does measure up in quality to food service wholesale.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 12, 2012)

I, too seldom leave Costco for less than a couple hundred.

My list:

Bacon
Italian sausage
Garlic
Yeast
Butter
Coffee
Whole prime or high choice strips and ribeyes
Those luscious lamb chops
Pork tenders and chops
Wine


----------



## 4meandthem (May 12, 2012)

Bacardi1 said:


> Yes - that's how we got our huge-screen tv. And for about $700+ less than it was being sold anywhere else.


 
I bought my last 2 flat screens there! I saved money over Walmart and Costco extends the warranty for an extra year. Hard to beat that!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 12, 2012)

*Costco: No Mediterranean Stores to my knowledge*

 To my knowledge there are no Costco Stores in Spain or Italy. 

There is MAKRO however, this store is for restaurateurs and bar owners. We have friends who take me during the Christmas Season. MAKRO also sells: electronics, appliances and kitchen culinary accessories and tools.

 The other difference is we have a Central Market every few streets, and thus, we can buy all fresh, as it is a Farmer´s and Rancher´s Market; vegetables, fruits, herbs, beans from the Oak Barrel weighed on scale, meats, fresh daily catch, poultry / fowl etcetra ... 

Nothing is wrapped in plastic ... 


Have nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2012)

I bought a 22" hdtv at Costco but the big one (52") was purchased online at a great price and included some extras other places charged for.  I've also bought a 46" Hitachi from Sam's Club.  Another great deal.


----------



## FrankZ (May 12, 2012)

Bacardi1 said:


> Kirkland Brand toilet paper



We watched a show recently on CNBC about Costco and the testing they put in to the TP is amazing.

The show really was interesting, an inside view of how they do things and why they do certain things, like the 360 pill bottle of Advil.


----------



## Siegal (May 12, 2012)

I forgot to mention my fav costco items, cookbooks!

I bought 4 over the last few years: food of Spain by Claudia Rodan, a book on curries, and 2 from the food of series: Asia and the Mediterranean. Every time I browse the books.


----------



## roadfix (May 13, 2012)

Kirkland branded toilet paper is good for home use.  We use them.
For business we buy the Marathon branded toilet paper, also at Costco.

Kirkland branded paper plates rule our kitchen.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I bought a 22" hdtv at Costco but the big one (52") was purchased online at a great price and included some extras other places charged for. I've also bought a 46" Hitachi from Sam's Club. Another great deal.


 
I am glad you had a good experience buying without seeing! I was totally set on getting this one TV and when i finally saw in the store it was the worst picture of the bunch. I am not brave enough to try that again.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I am glad you had a good experience buying without seeing! I was totally set on getting this one TV and when i finally saw in the store it was the worst picture of the bunch. I am not brave enough to try that again.





I did a lot of research before buying the 52" TV.  I found the Sony to be the highest rated so I shopped for the best price for that model number.  That was 4 years ago and it's still going strong.


----------



## Caslon (May 13, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> It's worth a trip to Costco just for their fabulous lamb chops.  They are out of this world good and look like little Porterhouse Steaks.



I'm a fan of lamb leg chops, but I have to buy $55 for a whole leg and have them cut up (no room in freezer to store that many). Lamb leg center chops never show up on my grocers shelves anymore.  I've noticed that the kind of lamb chop in your picture is what most major stores sell now.  Can you tip me on how to cook them? They seem so thick. Do you broil or pan fry them or what?  And btw, those from Costco look bigger than the tiny ones from Vons, Ralphs, or Albertsons, Safeway etc. The ones from those stores almost are appetizer size.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I did a lot of research before buying the 52" TV. I found the Sony to be the highest rated so I shopped for the best price for that model number. That was 4 years ago and it's still going strong.


 
Yes, my husband did/does the same thing.  Does a LOT of online research before making any purchases online or in-store.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 14, 2012)

I love their meat, good quality. I buy on a regular basis:

Fillet Steaks
Pork tenderloins (cheap as chips!)
Chicken thighs
Foil cooking trays
Disposable catering gloves (I dont mess up my manicured nails!)
Kitchen Roll
Salmon - frozen portions (very generous sizes)
Big chunky fresh tuna steaks
Chilean wine
Lindemans 65 wine

I used to get Martha Stewarts Living mag but they dont stock it any more, hard to get it here and I love Martha.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 14, 2012)

There is also this 6 or 8 pak of Tilapia that I get once in awhile too. The fish holds up well to freezing, so I wrap them in 2s when I get home. I am not much of a fish eater, but this mild white fish is great for a nice blackened fish dish with fruit salsa.


----------



## Kayelle (May 14, 2012)

Caslon said:


> I'm a fan of lamb leg chops, but I have to buy $55 for a whole leg and have them cut up (no room in freezer to store that many). Lamb leg center chops never show up on my grocers shelves anymore.  I've noticed that the kind of lamb chop in your picture is what most major stores sell now.  Can you tip me on how to cook them? They seem so thick. Do you broil or pan fry them or what?  And btw, those from Costco look bigger than the tiny ones from Vons, Ralphs, or Albertsons, Safeway etc. The ones from those stores almost are appetizer size.



I pan fry them in my CI skillet Caslon.  Because they *are* so thick, I brown them on all *five  *sides in the skillet and finish the cooking for just a couple of minutes in a hot oven.  We prefer our lamb quite pink so it doesn't take long.
You are so right......the lamb chops like these in our grocery are itty bitty, not like Costco's.  We serve two per person, and with sides it's a wonderful dinner.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 14, 2012)

I will be looking for those chops on my next trip! They look so good!


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2012)

I really like those loin chops.  I wish SO liked lamb...


----------



## FrankZ (May 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I really like those loin chops.  I wish SO liked lamb...




If it will help you out I will let you cater a nice dinner here for Kathleen and I.


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2012)

Sure.  I'll bring SO to help.  She likes crabs...


----------



## FrankZ (May 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Sure.  I'll bring SO to help.  She likes crabs...




Surf and turf.. I like it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Surf and turf.. I like it.




The crab boil part of the meal is on you guys.


----------



## FrankZ (May 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> The crab boil steaming part of the meal is on you guys.




Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Fixed that for ya.




Thanks


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 6, 2012)

Their cookies.  I don't care if it's a deal,  I love their cookies! lol


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 6, 2012)

2 in the household makes bulk buying not so necessary. However, we do stock up on:
coffee, certain herbs and spices, canned tomatoes, V8, meats like vacpac corned beef, rack of lamb, sausages, and some of the cheeses, omg and the peanuts, as well as a few non food items. Our Costco also has a liquor store and there are some great prices there too. 
BJs is another with several different lines of products that we get once in a while. All in all we save enough to justify a membership there too.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 6, 2012)

First they have yummy Balderson aged cheddar cheeses which are the best as far as I am concerned.

I also love their rotisserie chickens.  We often get two - one to eat and one to break down for sandwiches, salads, and add into recipes.

They have ground turkey thigh meat in four packages together so I can use one and freeze the others for future use.  It is great for burgers, tacos, you name it.  I find the thigh meat is much more flavourful and moist than the breast meat and I am using way more than ground beef.  I often mix ground turkey and ground pork (also from Costco) for very tasty, healthy burgers, meatballs, shepherd's pie and more!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 6, 2012)

Robo410 said:


> *2 in the household makes bulk buying not so necessary.*


Actually for us it means more reason to buy some things in bulk! But that is because I cook almost all my food from scratch due to my training and all our food intolerances and the fact I need to make "Frozen Dinners" for DH's weekend job.  During the week he takes sandwiches and I precook and portion the meat for those and put it in the freezer as well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 7, 2012)

Heck, buying 5 pounds of meat can be bulk buying for two people.  But most of my bulk purchases at Costco are non-perishables.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 7, 2012)

I went to Costco today and foundsome blueberry almond rice cake snacks that are crazy good. I posted a review in the off topic with details. I also picked up a folding hand truck for 20 bucks. It folds to about 1'' by 24 x 14. Pretty cool for the price.

I am tasting some Bulliet Bourbon I got today too. Everything else was our regular stuff. I managed to get out under 150 bucks today. That doesn't happen too often!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 7, 2012)

the promo's(posted a thread on this before)i was in costco yesterday,they had demo's on balderson cheddar(wow! three visits to that stand),seranno ham with stuffed olives(two),mini pizza's,garlic bread & sirloin steak.dessert was jelly belly jelly beans all washed down with cheeky little tropicana orange juice!
fav items are the raw frozen tail on prawns(21-25/pound size),trident salmon fish cakes,handy's crab cakes,vac pac lochfyne mussels in wine sauce(damn near as good as making your own),yoshida's spicy wing & rib sauce.
HELP PLEASE! i watch a lot of the american cooking/food programmes on satellite & "seasoning salt" crops up a lot.costco sells johnny's seasoning salt(no msg version).is it the same stuff(looks the same)is it any good?
on the rotisserie section they sell "screaming wings" has anyone tried them,are they screaming?
thanx
harry


----------



## bakechef (Jun 7, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> the promo's(posted a thread on this before)i was in costco yesterday,they had demo's on balderson cheddar(wow! three visits to that stand),seranno ham with stuffed olives(two),mini pizza's,garlic bread & sirloin steak.dessert was jelly belly jelly beans all washed down with cheeky little tropicana orange juice!
> fav items are the raw frozen tail on prawns(21-25/pound size),trident salmon fish cakes,handy's crab cakes,vac pac lochfyne mussels in wine sauce(damn near as good as making your own),yoshida's spicy wing & rib sauce.
> HELP PLEASE! i watch a lot of the american cooking/food programmes on satellite & "seasoning salt" crops up a lot.costco sells johnny's seasoning salt(no msg version).is it the same stuff(looks the same)is it any good?
> on the rotisserie section they sell "screaming wings" has anyone tried them,are they screaming?
> ...



I just looked up Johnny's seasoning salt, and it looks like it's a standard seasoning salt used here.  Each brand is a little different, but they all have a similar flavor profile.  Lawry's is the original here, but Johnny's looks like it would make a perfect substitute.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 7, 2012)

bakechef said:


> I just looked up Johnny's seasoning salt, and it looks like it's a standard seasoning salt used here.  Each brand is a little different, but they all have a similar flavor profile.  Lawry's is the original here, but Johnny's looks like it would make a perfect substitute.


thanks for that,think i'll give it a try,probably split the tub with bro' bolas


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't have a Costco membership, but the lad who is lodging in the City house this summer does (he's doing an unpaid internship for a charity on which I serve as a board member). He takes care of the chickens while I'm gone. And now, he will have to take me to Costco! I feel as if I have a college kid home for the summer. He is neat, but he doesn't cook at all. I'm working on that.


----------

